# Simple low-fibre meals? I'm fed up of eating...



## UnXmas

If you've read many of my posts, you know my situation: 
- I'm terribly underweight.
- I just got out of a five week hospital stay, during which the doctors determined that I need way more calories than normal people to gain weight. 
-I have a stoma which blocks really easily, so I have to avoid all fibre. 
-I have gastroparesis, so I get full up very easily.

I gained a couple of kilos in hospital, but only by making myself feel awful by stuffing myself with food all the time. I usually like plain food, and don't find a low-fibre diet particularly restrictive (though I do long for apples and pears and tomatoes and cucumber sometimes!). Right now almost _nothing_ sounds appetising. The more I eat, the less I feel like eating. The only things I feel like at all right now are plain digestive biscuits and ice cream, and that's about it. 

I can't think of a proper, cooked meal I want at all right now - any suggestions, that meet the criteria that result from my problems (low-fibre, not rich or stodgy or filling, but preferably calorie-dense)? I'm drinking lots of Ensures and other supplements, so vitamins are necessarily needed, but I'd like a proper meal suggestion, with carbs, protein and veg - I'm living off snacks at the moment.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Here's a recipe I really like, and it has never caused me tummy troubles.

http://www.hellmanns.com/article/me...gclid=CJfpwKjxlcACFQaCMgodWxoAvw&gclsrc=aw.ds

It's just 4 ingredients, and I'm presuming you could swap out the parmesan cheese and/or the breadcrumbs if gluten or lactose is an issue (do they make gluten-free breadcrumbs?  And you could probably use something like rice cheese in place of the parm?).  It's yummy without being too filling, it's got protein from the chicken and cheese, it's low-fiber, and with the mayonnaise and cheese it's high in calories.  You could probably do a bit of steamed veggies as a side-dish if you want veggies with it.


----------



## UnXmas

Thanks - I'm fine with lactose and gluten; that recipe's definitely the sort of thing I can eat.

(I'm also having a look at the other recipes on the site you linked to, as I happen to have a massive jar of Hellmann's in my fridge at the moment.  )


----------



## UnXmas

I didn't follow that specific recipe, but your suggestion did inspire me to have a cold roast chicken, avocado and mayonnaise sandwich today, which was yummy! So thank you! I also had a doughnut for a snack today, and, again, it was the first time in ages I didn't feel like I was just forcing food down that I really didn't want, so hopefully I'll be able to have some more days like this!


----------



## juggys69

I don't know about you, but egg's are a mainstay of mine. In the same boat, I eat very little, generally one meal a day, with skipping some days.

 You can do a lot with eggs. My favorite way, what appeals to me most is poached, probably because they are bland, but they do have taste, if that makes sense. I do like to have toast with them though when poached, something I guess you'd want to avoid depending on the bread, but there are many low fiber varieties, I use white myself, which you could also.

 White rice, with butter and you can add seasonings that won't bother you.

 Bowl of mashed with gravy, or just butter,  ( bacon bits, sour cream, shredded cheddar and you have a "baked" potato. ) or butter and seasonings.

 Thats my main diet. Kinda depressing when I look at it, I was a Chef, I love and miss food.


----------



## SmellyMelly

UnXmas said:


> Simple low-fibre meals? I'm fed up of eating.


Don't eat then - only drink

I have already given the recipe for chicken potassium broth 

Apparently it is......"a standard beverage for all the health spas and healing clinics in Sweden. Fasting patients always start the day with a big mug of potassium broth – a cleansing, alkalizing and *mineral-rich* drink".

Miso soup is another good one - you could always leave out the tofu:

http://www.sbs.com.au/food/recipes/miso-soup-tofu

OR

https://beamingwithhealth.com.au/community/articles/convalescing-a-lost-art

Ohh I am getting hungry now talking about all this delicious and healthy food.


----------



## Khaley

I second the miso soup. Yummy, nutritious and satisfying.


----------



## UnXmas

I have to eat now. I'm in hospital - was on total bowel rest for a while but my TPN line got infected, and now I'm healing well from the surgery, the doctors want me eating as much as i can. Broth's not really going to do much good. 

I explained the changes in my situation in this thread : http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=67126


----------



## Absentminded

SmellyMelly said:


> Don't eat then - only drink
> 
> 
> 
> I have already given the recipe for chicken potassium broth
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently it is......"a standard beverage for all the health spas and healing clinics in Sweden. Fasting patients always start the day with a big mug of potassium broth – a cleansing, alkalizing and *mineral-rich* drink".
> 
> 
> 
> Miso soup is another good one - you could always leave out the tofu:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sbs.com.au/food/recipes/miso-soup-tofu
> 
> 
> 
> OR
> 
> 
> 
> https://beamingwithhealth.com.au/community/articles/convalescing-a-lost-art
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh I am getting hungry now talking about all this delicious and healthy food.



Too much liquid/broth/soup with a Stoma isn't a great idea. I was advised to stick with stodgy when I had mine to keep my output thick. 

I love shepherds/cottage pie, it's low fibre and for me is a real comfort food.


----------



## UnXmas

Absentminded said:


> Too much liquid/broth/soup with a Stoma isn't a great idea. I was advised to stick with stodgy when I had mine to keep my output thick.
> 
> I love shepherds/cottage pie, it's low fibre and for me is a real comfort food.


I'm in hospital now, so choice of food is limited, though I can have snacks brought in.  I had cottage pie for tea yesterday.


----------



## Absentminded

Sorry, yes of course you are. I'm really tired and not using my brain this afternoon!


----------



## Orchid

SmellyMelly said:


> Don't eat then - only drink
> 
> I have already given the recipe for chicken potassium broth
> 
> Apparently it is......"a standard beverage for all the health spas and healing clinics in Sweden. Fasting patients always start the day with a big mug of potassium broth – a cleansing, alkalizing and *mineral-rich* drink".
> 
> Miso soup is another good one - you could always leave out the tofu:
> 
> http://www.sbs.com.au/food/recipes/miso-soup-tofu
> 
> OR
> 
> https://beamingwithhealth.com.au/community/articles/convalescing-a-lost-art
> 
> Ohh I am getting hungry now talking about all this delicious and healthy food.


This advice is terrible for those with stomas, too much liquid can cause issues.


----------



## UnXmas

You know, I think the problem may well have been that the blockage was gradually forming in my intestines (I also found out that the blockage was actually caused by a knot in my intestine). Eating so much over the weeks that I was in hospital and after discharge speeded up the blocking. Now I'm just a couple of weeks post-op, but sometimes I'm actually liking eating again. I was sure the problem was psychological, as I couldn't put my finger on a physical symptom, but, though it's early days, things do feel different.


----------



## UnXmas

Absentminded said:


> Sorry, yes of course you are. I'm really tired and not using my brain this afternoon!


No problem, I'll save up the suggestions for when I'm home.


----------



## javanov

Rice flour based dishes in general probably would help, but difficult to make as the texture is so crumbly


----------



## hawkeye

UnXmas said:


> You know, I think the problem may well have been that the blockage was gradually forming in my intestines (I also found out that the blockage was actually caused by a knot in my intestine).


Unxmas, after my left hemicolectomy earlier this year I wasn't really all that hungry and the on day 6 when I was released from the hospital I wasn't hungry at all - headed back into the hospital the day after I came home and found out I had a blockage in my small intestine. After that was resolved, it was like a switch was flipped - the hunger was back.  I'd eat my supper tray and be going to the fridge in the hospital floor for ice cream, crackers and peanut butter an hour later.


----------



## UnXmas

hawkeye said:


> Unxmas, after my left hemicolectomy earlier this year I wasn't really all that hungry and the on day 6 when I was released from the hospital I wasn't hungry at all - headed back into the hospital the day after I came home and found out I had a blockage in my small intestine. After that was resolved, it was like a switch was flipped - the hunger was back.  I'd eat my supper tray and be going to the fridge in the hospital floor for ice cream, crackers and peanut butter an hour later.


Good to know! Because I wasn't getting actual pain, I thought it was psychological. But it does now feel physically different now it's gone! It wasn't a sudden revelation of hunger for me, as at first I was too sick from the surgery to feel like eating at all, and on bowel rest besides. But as I'm recovering, the ease with which I can eat is picking up.


----------



## SmellyMelly

Orchid said:


> This advice is terrible for those with stomas, too much liquid can cause issues.


Please accept my apologies. 

I did not read the original post properly.

I only read / saw:

"I have to avoid all fibre".

"I can't think of a proper, cooked meal I want at all right now"

"Any suggestions, that meet the criteria that result from my problems - low-fibre, not rich or stodgy or filling, but preferably calorie-dense"

*And all my suggestions fit in with fibre-free* 

So simple solution is maybe drink some liquid but not too much liquid!! 

You can make miso soup with silken tofu which is easy to digest and fiber-free ; and just hold back on the liquid content.

Or silken tofu with honey is a nice dessert that is easy on the digestive system and bowels.


*Edited:* 

Although on second thoughts. UnXmas has already stated they are drinking two cups of coke per day, and is happy to do so with no problems. 

Therefore, one cup of liquid broth or one cup of liquid miso soup, would be acceptable with stomas too. Surely!? 

I know that coke can dissolve gastric phytobezoars associated with blockages. But is there even a blockage? I thought the question was just about low fibre foods and fed up of eating.


----------



## IofNewt

juggys69 said:


> I don't know about you, but egg's are a mainstay of mine. In the same boat, I eat very little, generally one meal a day, with skipping some days.
> 
> You can do a lot with eggs. My favorite way, what appeals to me most is poached, probably because they are bland, but they do have taste, if that makes sense. I do like to have toast with them though when poached, something I guess you'd want to avoid depending on the bread, but there are many low fiber varieties, I use white myself, which you could also.
> 
> White rice, with butter and you can add seasonings that won't bother you.
> 
> Bowl of mashed with gravy, or just butter,  ( bacon bits, sour cream, shredded cheddar and you have a "baked" potato. ) or butter and seasonings.
> 
> Thats my main diet. Kinda depressing when I look at it, I was a Chef, I love and miss food.


My boyfriend is a chef and now that he's gotten himself tangled up with a crohnie like me, the poor guy is at a loss on what to cook for me (us really, since no one wants to have to cook 2 different meals each night).

My own list of safe foods has shrunken considerably over the last few months, but thankfully, I can still eat most meats though too much will just make me feel like ass.


----------



## Absentminded

SmellyMelly said:


> Please accept my apologies.
> 
> I did not read the original post properly.
> 
> I only read / saw:
> 
> "I have to avoid all fibre".
> 
> "I can't think of a proper, cooked meal I want at all right now"
> 
> "Any suggestions, that meet the criteria that result from my problems - low-fibre, not rich or stodgy or filling, but preferably calorie-dense"
> 
> *And all my suggestions fit in with fibre-free*
> 
> So simple solution is maybe drink some liquid but not too much liquid!!
> 
> You can make miso soup with silken tofu which is easy to digest and fiber-free ; and just hold back on the liquid content.
> 
> Or silken tofu with honey is a nice dessert that is easy on the digestive system and bowels.
> 
> *Edited:*
> 
> Although on second thoughts. UnXmas has already stated they are drinking two cups of coke per day, and is happy to do so with no problems.
> 
> Therefore, one cup of liquid broth or one cup of liquid miso soup, would be acceptable with stomas too. Surely!?
> 
> I know that coke can dissolve gastric phytobezoars associated with blockages. But is there even a blockage? I thought the question was just about low fibre foods and fed up of eating.



UnXmas has had a blockage recently, I believe that it was found after this thread was started.

It is advisable to drink a decent amount of liquid/water with a Stoma as it is easy to become dehydrated. However, an entirely liquid diet can cause real issues and make your output very hard to manage and control. 

I personally love drinking coke, although I have cut back for personal reasons. But When I had my Stoma I was interested to note that often the guidance from Stoma nurses and gastros when you have a Stoma is to drink coke (and eat a packet of salted crisps) if you get dehydrated, so it can be medically advised! (As well as marshmallows and jelly babies, to help thicken your output!!)


----------



## UnXmas

IofNewt said:


> My own list of safe foods has shrunken considerably over the last few months, but thankfully, I can still eat most meats though too much will just make me feel like ass.


During this last hospital stay, I was eating a lot of meat. I'm not a big meat eater, especially red meat, not for any health reason, just not what I usually feel like. But when offered a limited hospital menu, where many dishes contained fibre and foods which could cause stoma blockages, and ones that might contain a lot of those things (e.g. lasagna, quiche), meat was often the safe option, and I found some of it not too bad - roast meats, chicken meatballs, etc. 

I'm home now and have some beef and chicken burgers in the freezer, so I may see how they go.

I'm also beginning to get cravings for things, now that I'm healed from surgery and my intestine is in much better shape. I'm getting through packs of Werther's Originals (toffees) - especially because my mouth is so dry, and after taking meds that leave a yucky taste in my mouth, sucking on something yummy is nice. Not sure what it will do for my teeth though.

And for some reason in hospital I ate a lot of crackers, especially Ritz.

One of the nurses was telling me that when she'd been ill one time, all she wanted was yoghurts and Bombay spice mix.  She reckoned the best way to gain weight is to eat anything you feel like, no matter how weird it is.


----------



## UnXmas

Absentminded said:


> UnXmas has had a blockage recently, I believe that it was found after this thread was started.
> 
> It is advisable to drink a decent amount of liquid/water with a Stoma as it is easy to become dehydrated. However, an entirely liquid diet can cause real issues and make your output very hard to manage and control.
> 
> I personally love drinking coke, although I have cut back for personal reasons. But When I had my Stoma I was interested to note that often the guidance from Stoma nurses and gastros when you have a Stoma is to drink coke (and eat a packet of salted crisps) if you get dehydrated, so it can be medically advised! (As well as marshmallows and jelly babies, to help thicken your output!!)


Yes, the blockage was found after, and since it's been fixed and I had a resection and new stoma, eating isn't quite so hard! I still get full very easily, but it's not like in the weeks before the blockage became total and my intestine perforated, when the thought of any food turned me off.

I've been told about jelly babies and marshmallows - I didn't know Coke was good for hydration though! I have been told to drink Coke at room temperature to settle my stomach though.

It's also been recommend to me as something to drink if your stoma is blocked; the fizz gets things moving through! But the blockage I had this time wasn't a blocked stoma, it was my small bowel. There was a knot in my intestines where it was difficult for food to move through. When I ate so much over the weeks I was in hospital to gain weight, that bit of intestine couldn't cope with all the extra waste moving through, and more and more got stuck there until it was completely blocked.

And another weird food recommendation: when I've not been allowed/able to eat, which was when I had ileus and when I was on bowel rest after this last surgery, I was told by the doctors and nurses to chew gum. It tricks your body into thinking you're eating, so your digestive system starts working, without actually burdening it with food. It's another one to try with a blocked stoma too, for the same reason.

It was so funny - at one point during this hospital stay, there was a very lovely lady on the ward who'd just had gastric bypass surgery. I felt a little mean eating all my build-up foods in front of her, when she was only allowed to eat soup! For obvious reasons we got to talking about food; she thought it was hilarious when I told her the dietary rules I have to follow due to being underweight and having a stoma: almost no fruit or veg, especially fresh, raw fruit and veg; no whole grains; no nuts or seeds; add salt to everything; don't drink too much fluid; good foods include refined grains, sweets, biscuits, puddings, etc.! She suggested we swap diets :lol: - I'd eat her small portions of soup and yoghurt, she'd eat my high calorie snacks.

(On a side note, I really admired her dedication to her health; it must be so tough if you love food, to give up so much. She said eventually she'd be able to eat a range of foods, in very small portions though, but still. And I know firsthand how horrible surgery is and how afterwards you'll always be susceptible to complications.She had another type of weight loss surgery years ago and lost eight stone, but put it back on again despite having had the surgery when her dad died. And now she's trying again.)


----------



## javanov

Interesting hypothesis, eat what you like because that's what the body craves - the nutrients in that are exactly what you need, no matter how weird.

I have a theory that it's the taste too sometimes, sometimes you need sweet or savoury or sour to trigger certain thigns in your digestive system.

EDIT: I have found myself, sometimes, that sweet things help 'break' my constipation and by sweet, I mean the taste itself ie very sweet gum or tiny sweet-flavoured tic tacs, just a few of them trigger good digestive patterns


----------



## UnXmas

javanov said:


> Interesting hypothesis, eat what you like because that's what the body craves - the nutrients in that are exactly what you need, no matter how weird.
> 
> I have a theory that it's the taste too sometimes, sometimes you need sweet or savoury or sour to trigger certain thigns in your digestive system.
> 
> EDIT: I have found myself, sometimes, that sweet things help 'break' my constipation and by sweet, I mean the taste itself ie very sweet gum or tiny sweet-flavoured tic tacs, just a few of them trigger good digestive patterns


One problem I've found with this idea though is that often I really crave foods that would block my stoma. I love the taste of under-ripe pears and raw tomatoes especially. Also cucumber and raw apples. Having not had them in so long, perhaps my body's craving something in them, and wants me to eat them, but I know it would be too risky! Today I've compromised with tinned, skinless pears and pureed apple, but they're not the same as the fresh, raw stuff! Or perhaps the craving is cultural - we so often hear that we should eat fresh fruit and vegetables, that part of me feels I should be eating them even though it would more likely do more harm than good.

I'm not quite sure I understand what you mean about sweet taste helping your digestive system; as I mentioned in a post above, I've heard that chewing gum can get your digestive system moving, and I know that some mints and gums can have laxative effects, so presumably they stimulate digestion also, but it sounds like you're describing something different. Is it just gum and tic tacs that you've found to have this effect, or is it any sweet tasting food?


----------



## UnXmas

Eating is definitely easier now the blockage is gone. I'm liking the taste of things again. But feeling full is still a problem. A meal starts off alright, but I know I have to eat past my comfort level to avoid being hospitalised again, so by the end my stomach's not feeling that good.


----------



## UnXmas

Absentminded said:


> I love shepherds/cottage pie, it's low fibre and for me is a real comfort food.


I had home-made shepherd's pie today and it was good!


----------



## javanov

UnXmas said:


> One problem I've found with this idea though is that often I really crave foods that would block my stoma. I love the taste of under-ripe pears and raw tomatoes especially. Also cucumber and raw apples. Having not had them in so long, perhaps my body's craving something in them, and wants me to eat them, but I know it would be too risky! Today I've compromised with tinned, skinless pears and pureed apple, but they're not the same as the fresh, raw stuff! Or perhaps the craving is cultural - we so often hear that we should eat fresh fruit and vegetables, that part of me feels I should be eating them even though it would more likely do more harm than good.


Is it possible to blend them into a smoothie maybe? Of course apples wouldn't be on a FODMAP diet ( which I presume you are on) but the other things you mentioned perhaps?





> I'm not quite sure I understand what you mean about sweet taste helping your digestive system; as I mentioned in a post above, I've heard that chewing gum can get your digestive system moving, and I know that some mints and gums can have laxative effects, so presumably they stimulate digestion also, but it sounds like you're describing something different. Is it just gum and tic tacs that you've found to have this effect, or is it any sweet tasting food?


Any sweet tasting food. What I wrote was quite generalized to be honest

Yes, chewing does stimulate digestion as well and obviously (I thought you were gonna pick me up on this :ytongue chewing gum would contain FODMAP-incompatible things, which is why I stopped having them myself, mostly best to stick to pure sucrose although this causes rotting in the digestive system to so best not to have too much )difficult for someone like me with a sweet-tooth).

I have read that strawberries/papaya blended into a sweet smoothie are a good way to go and fairly healthy too as an after-dinner dessert


----------



## UnXmas

I'm not on the FODMAP diet. Was there a reason you thought I would be?

I do have things like apple juice, pureed fruit, stewed fruit, etc., but somehow it's not the same as a crunchy apple! I have tomatoes in many forms - ketchup, soup, sauce - but I still crave a raw tomato!


----------



## Absentminded

UnXmas said:


> I had home-made shepherd's pie today and it was good!



:-D That's great! Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## javanov

UnXmas said:


> I'm not on the FODMAP diet. Was there a reason you thought I would be?
> 
> I do have things like apple juice, pureed fruit, stewed fruit, etc., but somehow it's not the same as a crunchy apple! I have tomatoes in many forms - ketchup, soup, sauce - but I still crave a raw tomato!


Well there isn't top medical evidence suggesting it helps active IBD, but they say that a low-FODMAP diet can help stave off a new flare-up.

The specific carb diet is another one which I'm sure you are aware of

That's nice and I get ya, it's a bit like baby food isn't it? I mean it's nice in a mushy baby sort of way but yeah I yearn for the texture of food too, when I don't have it in solid form I mean.


----------



## juggys69

UnXmas said:


> Eating is definitely easier now the blockage is gone. I'm liking the taste of things again. But feeling full is still a problem. A meal starts off alright, but I know I have to eat past my comfort level to avoid being hospitalised again, so by the end my stomach's not feeling that good.


 Your primary hasn;t told you to focus on eating smaller meals ? As in yes, eat more, but smaller meals, just more often. I don't even listen on that part, but I know I should.

 Also, I am sure others have told you, but Coke is terrible. I drink soda as well, as it calms my stomach and helps with gas ( I know that makes no sense, but it does ) but I don't drink Coke. I'd advise you to find a new cola choice, you can actually use Coke to clean engine parts, now think about what that does to your stomach. Not saying stop with soda, saying you should choose a different brand is all.

 I have a friend that used to drink Coke, at least a 2 liter a day, he developed stomach issues exactly because of that and can no longer drink soda at all, it was the Coke that caused the damage. Just something to think about.


----------



## UnXmas

juggys69 said:


> Your primary hasn;t told you to focus on eating smaller meals ? As in yes, eat more, but smaller meals, just more often. I don't even listen on that part, but I know I should.
> 
> Also, I am sure others have told you, but Coke is terrible. I drink soda as well, as it calms my stomach and helps with gas ( I know that makes no sense, but it does ) but I don't drink Coke. I'd advise you to find a new cola choice, you can actually use Coke to clean engine parts, now think about what that does to your stomach. Not saying stop with soda, saying you should choose a different brand is all.
> 
> I have a friend that used to drink Coke, at least a 2 liter a day, he developed stomach issues exactly because of that and can no longer drink soda at all, it was the Coke that caused the damage. Just something to think about.


I do eat small meals, but still get full! I eat four to five small meals a day, plus supplements and high-calorie drinks in between. Though lately I've found it made a change to not spread things out so much, so that when I come to a meal, it's been a good few hours since I last consumed anything. But I have gastroparesis, so even a tiny amount of food can fill me up. 

I know Coke's not healthy, but it's calories and it's my one vice. I don't smoke, don't drink alcohol, don't drink coffee, don't eat takeaways, etc. I had a couple of weeks without Coke when I was healing from the surgery, but usually I have a glass or two a day, and don't feel any ill effects from it. I was told by a doctor that Coke drunk at room-temperature helps settle the stomach. I know there are healthier things I could be drinking, but at the moment getting in more calories is my priority, and that's much easier to do if I like what I'm consuming.


----------



## UnXmas

javanov said:


> Well there isn't top medical evidence suggesting it helps active IBD, but they say that a low-FODMAP diet can help stave off a new flare-up.
> 
> The specific carb diet is another one which I'm sure you are aware of
> 
> That's nice and I get ya, it's a bit like baby food isn't it? I mean it's nice in a mushy baby sort of way but yeah I yearn for the texture of food too, when I don't have it in solid form I mean.


I think my diet is limited enough as it is. I tried various strict diets that were supposed to help with symptoms in the past, and didn't find they helped at all. One of my gastroenterologists did suggest the FODMAP diet to me recently, but from what I read, it didn't sound convincing.


----------



## juggys69

UnXmas said:


> I know Coke's not healthy, but it's calories and it's my one vice. I don't smoke, don't drink alcohol, don't drink coffee, don't eat takeaways, etc. I had a couple of weeks without Coke when I was healing from the surgery, but usually I have a glass or two a day, and don't feel any ill effects from it. I was told by a doctor that Coke drunk at room-temperature helps settle the stomach. I know there are healthier things I could be drinking, but at the moment getting in more calories is my priority, and that's much easier to do if I like what I'm consuming.


 I agree with you about soda, as I have already said, and much the same, I get a lot of my actual needed daily calories from soda, I just don't agree on the Coke part. Like for cola I drink Pepsi.

 All that stuff I said about Coke is absolutely true btw, you can google it and you'll come across many more stories like it. A soda that can eat rust and clean engine parts is not doing happy things to your stomach lining.

 As for the gas part, I suspect you are also much like me and for whatever odd reason carbonated drinks actually help us in that aspect.

 I just think you should change cola brands is all, not stop drinking it.


----------



## UnXmas

I once tried a supermarket brand of cola - purely because it was so much cheaper than real Coke, but found it disgusting! I've never tried Pepsi though, or at least not since I was a kid, probably. Is it really significantly less harmful? Lemonade I also like. Maybe I'll do some experimenting next shopping order.


----------



## juggys69

UnXmas said:


> I once tried a supermarket brand of cola - purely because it was so much cheaper than real Coke, but found it disgusting! I've never tried Pepsi though, or at least not since I was a kid, probably. Is it really significantly less harmful? Lemonade I also like. Maybe I'll do some experimenting next shopping order.


 Yes, Pepsi is really that much less harmful, I'm not making this stuff up about Coke, my dad was a master mechanic, I've actually seen the Coke eating rust and cleaning engine parts with my own eyes.

 You may not like Pepsi either, I know exactly what you like in Coke, its that "sharpness", Pepsi is more sweet, but there are other name brand cola's out there as well to try, its only Coke I say this about. I've read a lot of your story, just don't want to see you adding to your problems down the road is all. Try some of the other name brand colas and see if there's one you like is all I'm saying, I agree with you about generic brands, they are GoD awful.


----------



## UnXmas

Been feeling more full the last couple of days, eating has been harder. For some reason I'm craving meat though. I've never been much of a meat eater so I don't know where this craving is coming from! Going to try a burger for lunch today!


----------



## juggys69

http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=67483


 When we crave something means we need something that it supplies our body. If you're really, really craving it that is, like a pregnant woman craves things kinda. Happens to me here and there and its usually red meat~~


----------



## UnXmas

juggys69 said:


> When we crave something means we need something that it supplies our body. If you're really, really craving it that is, like a pregnant woman craves things kinda. Happens to me here and there and its usually red meat~~


I often get cravings, just never for meat before! In the weeks right before my bowel blocked, I had no cravings, everything seemed repulsive, so I'm hoping these cravings are a sign things are OK now. I've been worrying about it, because since the surgery I hadn't been feeling nearly so full, but these last few  days, I've felt very full all the time again, which is a massive disappointment. :frown: At least I'm getting cravings despite feeling full, but now feeling so full isn't just horribly unpleasant, it makes me worry about having another blockage building up too. 

The burger was nice, but I was forcing it down by the end, and still feel very full now. It has satisfied my meat craving!

I'm not sure whether I crave what my body needs; presumably I needed things when the blockage was building up, but I didn't crave anything. And a for the past few weeks I had a very specific craving for Werther's Original; I'm not sure if there's anything in that that couldn't be found in any other toffee or sweet! Having around a bag a day for a few weeks seems to have satiated that craving now though!


----------



## hawkeye

I'll try the Coke in the garage the next time I have something to degrease.  Reminds me about the story of Tang orange juice crystals being used to clean dishwashers.

Funny thing is I prefer Coke over Pepsi but prefer Diet Pepsi over Diet Coke

Glad to hear the burger went OK


----------



## juggys69

UnXmas said:


> I often get cravings, just never for meat before! In the weeks right before my bowel blocked, I had no cravings, everything seemed repulsive, so I'm hoping these cravings are a sign things are OK now. I've been worrying about it, because since the surgery I hadn't been feeling nearly so full, but these last few  days, I've felt very full all the time again, which is a massive disappointment. :frown: At least I'm getting cravings despite feeling full, but now feeling so full isn't just horribly unpleasant, it makes me worry about having another blockage building up too.
> 
> The burger was nice, but I was forcing it down by the end, and still feel very full now. It has satisfied my meat craving!
> 
> I'm not sure whether I crave what my body needs; presumably I needed things when the blockage was building up, but I didn't crave anything. And a for the past few weeks I had a very specific craving for Werther's Original; I'm not sure if there's anything in that that couldn't be found in any other toffee or sweet! Having around a bag a day for a few weeks seems to have satiated that craving now though!


 When I say crave, I mean like its all you can think about and for days. Me with red meat I think is Iron, at a guess anyways, when it happens.



hawkeye said:


> I'll try the Coke in the garage the next time I have something to degrease.  Reminds me about the story of Tang orange juice crystals being used to clean dishwashers.
> 
> Funny thing is I prefer Coke over Pepsi but prefer Diet Pepsi over Diet Coke
> 
> Glad to hear the burger went OK


 I know, I know, it sounds like an old wives tale or an urban legend, but its not.

 Here's what you do, do as you said, throw a couple of rusty spark plugs in there as well, now do a second one with any other cola, make it Pepsi I guess since thats Cokes main competitor, cover the buckets and come back a week later. The Coke ones will gave eaten the rust and cleaned the parts, the other cola will have done nothing.

 Another interesting fact about Coke, its original formula contained real cocaine, this was before it was known that it was a narcotic, you can google that, its historical fact, no wonder those old people used to get up and start dancing after drinking one !


----------



## juggys69

UnXmas said:


> I often get cravings, just never for meat before! In the weeks right before my bowel blocked, I had no cravings, everything seemed repulsive, so I'm hoping these cravings are a sign things are OK now. I've been worrying about it, because since the surgery I hadn't been feeling nearly so full, but these last few  days, I've felt very full all the time again, which is a massive disappointment. :frown: At least I'm getting cravings despite feeling full, but now feeling so full isn't just horribly unpleasant, it makes me worry about having another blockage building up too.
> 
> The burger was nice, but I was forcing it down by the end, and still feel very full now. It has satisfied my meat craving!
> 
> I'm not sure whether I crave what my body needs; presumably I needed things when the blockage was building up, but I didn't crave anything. And a for the past few weeks I had a very specific craving for Werther's Original; I'm not sure if there's anything in that that couldn't be found in any other toffee or sweet! Having around a bag a day for a few weeks seems to have satiated that craving now though!


 About the full feeling, you are still eating smaller meals and more of them as a concept instead of trying to eat the normal big three or two a day right ? The fullness thing is just something a lot of us deal with. I even feel like I just swallowed a brick after I eat my pills, a lot of the meds I take, you get that as well ?


----------



## UnXmas

After feeling so full yesterday, in the evening the feeling diminished quite a bit. So I'm hopeful that even if the surgery hasn't meant the fullness has gone forever, I may at least have some good days where eating is easier. I'm not sure why I had a couple of bad days when I did, or why yesterday evening was better. But overnight my stoma produced far more output than normal. Usually I empty one or two times in the evening (each time when the bag is half full), then while I'm asleep another half bag will come out, which I empty first thing in the morning. Yesterday I emptied twice in the evening, as normal, but then when I woke up this morning the bag was completely full, practically bursting. Not water either, semi-solid output as it's supposed to be. I would say that getting that out was what stopped me feeling full, but the fullness diminished prior to that. Unless perhaps the fullness went when all that waste moved to a different part of my digestive system. :confused2:

At the moment I usually eat four meals: breakfast is a normal size, then a small lunch, a small meal for tea late afternoon/early evening, then a small supper before bed. Midmorning and mid-afternoon I'll have a calorific drink (e.g. Ensure, hot chocolate, milk). Sometimes a drink in the evening too. Then throughout the day I'll usually have some fruit juice, some Coke, and often I'll pick at some chocolates or sweets as well. 

But lately I have found that not eating quite so frequently can actually help me. If I have nothing for a few hours, when I do come to have a meal, I'm physically and mentally more inclined to eat. If I don't, I often get the feeling that I'm just constantly eating, and want a break from it.

Along with feeling so full from gastroparesis, I also need more calories than someone of my height, weight, etc. should need in order to gain weight, so I'm having to eat a lot.

Have you found anything (medication) that helps with the fullness? Do you force yourself to eat when you're full?


----------



## juggys69

Nope, like I said, my stomach dislikes the meds as well even.

 As for forcing myself, yeah, pretty much, I know I have to eat something when I've gone to long even if I'm not inclined to do so.


----------



## UnXmas

juggys69 said:


> I know, I know, it sounds like an old wives tale or an urban legend, but its not.
> 
> Here's what you do, do as you said, throw a couple of rusty spark plugs in there as well, now do a second one with any other cola, make it Pepsi I guess since thats Cokes main competitor, cover the buckets and come back a week later. The Coke ones will gave eaten the rust and cleaned the parts, the other cola will have done nothing.
> 
> Another interesting fact about Coke, its original formula contained real cocaine, this was before it was known that it was a narcotic, you can google that, its historical fact, no wonder those old people used to get up and start dancing after drinking one !


Yesterday I had no Coke at all. I drank some orange juice instead.


----------



## juggys69

UnXmas said:


> Yesterday I had no Coke at all. I drank some orange juice instead.


  Good for you, soda will be staying a mainstay of mine though, I know I should add in things like OJ, just I like it, but more an every now and then thing + the acid bothers me. I do like v8 though, I suppose I should drink more of that, but I'm sure there's something wrong with doing that as well, seems like now a days they can point out reasons for everything being bad for you, never mind when you have health problems to go on top of it.

 Have you given any other cola's a whirl to see if you liked one of them ?


----------



## UnXmas

Haven't tried another cola yet. Stuck with orange juice today too. But you're right: I've heard fruit juice is unhealthy because it contains so much sugar, so you can't win really!

I'm still getting pretty full at times, but it's definitely better than before the surgery. It's strange though; it's not just the fullness that's changed, when I had the blockage, nothing tasted right, the thought of eating anything was repulsive. Now I'm back to how I used to be, even when I'm full, I can recognise that things taste nice and that eating is a comfort.

It would be very interesting to know if anyone else has experienced anything like this. I'm wondering if I get another blockage I'll be able to recognise it earlier if I find eating so horrible again.

I'm learning that if I feel full, it will pass after a few hours. I'm trying to eat whatever appeals to me, so avoiding making eating anymore unpleasant than it needs to be. But I'm torn between stopping when I know I've had enough of something and not eating if I'm still really full, or forcing myself to eat because I need to put the weight on. I haven't weighed myself very accurately lately (weighing at different times of day, in different clothes, etc.), but I've pretty much stayed the same weight since a week ago. I get weighed by the doctor on Friday, and will probably be back in hospital if it doesn't go up.


----------



## UnXmas

Talking of cravings - a weird thing happened when I was in hospital; my blood sugar dropped very low (the result of suddenly stopping TPN), and besides making me tired and shaky, I was more thirsty than I've ever been in my life. The nurses gave me half a litre of Lucozade, which I normally don't like, and a couple of glasses of water, which again, I don't like much, but I was so thirsty I didn't care about the taste. But what I really wanted was milk. I drank about three glasses in the space of an hour. Later, when my fever was very bad, same thing: I desperately wanted milk. Whereas after my first stoma surgery, when I had a fever (fevers often make me very thirsty), I wanted apple juice, and when I got some I thought apple juice was the best thing I'd ever tasted.

It would be very interesting to know what was driving these cravings!


----------



## UnXmas

I gained 0.1 of a kilo when weighed by the nurse this morning - I hope that's enough to keep the doctors satisfied for now. I really think the best thing for my digestive system is to gain weight slowly.

I have had some Coke today, I had some orange juice too, and only one small glass of Coke. So, small changes, hopefully small improvements will come too.


----------



## UnXmas

I had a yummy roast dinner - with a little bit of the vegetables too, all blended, followed by sponge pudding and custard. 

And lately I've been picking at sweets and chocolates between meals, I'm not sure if this is a good thing.

I guess I can see why some doctors don't believe me, when I can eat like this and barely gain weight.


----------



## UnXmas

Latest craving = chocolate.


----------



## UnXmas

I definitely have a pattern: some days, and sometimes for a few consecutive days, with no break, I'll feel really full. I might get half a bag or so of stoma output. Then, eventually, I'll get a sudden and decent-sized stoma output - the bag filling rapidly, a bag-full in the space of a minute, sometimes succeeded quite quickly by another bag full. Then the fullness is gone, and I might get a day free from that fullness, but with little output, and then it begins over again. Now that I'm weighing myself daily, I've realised that I drop a significant bit of weight on the days where my stoma is active too. (Independently of this, I'll get stomach-fullness, depending largely on how much I eat. And I get full on a smaller amount of food than is normal.) 

I definitely want to talk to a doctor about laxatives. I don't see another way round this problem.


----------



## jazzygirl52

Cat-a-Tonic said:


> Here's a recipe I really like, and it has never caused me tummy troubles.
> 
> http://www.hellmanns.com/article/me...gclid=CJfpwKjxlcACFQaCMgodWxoAvw&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> It's just 4 ingredients, and I'm presuming you could swap out the parmesan cheese and/or the breadcrumbs if gluten or lactose is an issue (do they make gluten-free breadcrumbs?  And you could probably use something like rice cheese in place of the parm?).  It's yummy without being too filling, it's got protein from the chicken and cheese, it's low-fiber, and with the mayonnaise and cheese it's high in calories.  You could probably do a bit of steamed veggies as a side-dish if you want veggies with it.


This is a great recipe and makes the chicken delicious. Yes there are Gluten Free breadcrumbs on the market.  You could probably make it with corn flakes (corn is no gluten) crushed up too and sometimes the mayo and cheese bother my stomach a bit but I will live with it for a little guilty pleasure.    I also have a recipe that I use Ranch Dressing in a baked fried chicken recipe.  You coat the chicken with bread crumbs and dip in ranch dressing and dip in crumbs again and sprinkle parm cheese and seasonings on it and bake for 25 min or so (palm of hand size chicken breasts is what I use) and it's moist and delicious and probably fattening.  ALSO, they must have high fat high protein shakes out there... Ensure and Boost may have a version.  Good luck!


----------



## juggys69

UnXmas said:


> I definitely have a pattern: some days, and sometimes for a few consecutive days, with no break, I'll feel really full. I might get half a bag or so of stoma output. Then, eventually, I'll get a sudden and decent-sized stoma output - the bag filling rapidly, a bag-full in the space of a minute, sometimes succeeded quite quickly by another bag full. Then the fullness is gone, and I might get a day free from that fullness, but with little output, and then it begins over again. Now that I'm weighing myself daily, I've realised that I drop a significant bit of weight on the days where my stoma is active too. (Independently of this, I'll get stomach-fullness, depending largely on how much I eat. And I get full on a smaller amount of food than is normal.)
> 
> I definitely want to talk to a doctor about laxatives. I don't see another way round this problem.


 I'd call it a "cycle" more than a pattern, and I think pretty much all of us have it, though I get why people with stomas might prefer the word pattern over cycle.

 I'm glad to hear you are eating more and again, about the weight gain, I think you're right and it will be slowly if at all, I'm surprised your doctors don't realize this and think you should gain fast. People like us do not gain weight exactly because we have digestive tract issues, much more so with you missing some of yours.

 Before I got to were I am now, when I was "healthy" I could eat amazing amounts of food and I never gained a pound, betting it was the same for you. My primary said that very fact was a warning sign of issues to come in the future, but I never went to the doctors when I was "healthy", nor would I have mentioned such a thing as I always thought it was because I am hyper.


----------



## UnXmas

juggys69 said:


> Before I got to were I am now, when I was "healthy" I could eat amazing amounts of food and I never gained a pound, betting it was the same for you. My primary said that very fact was a warning sign of issues to come in the future, but I never went to the doctors when I was "healthy", nor would I have mentioned such a thing as I always thought it was because I am hyper.


Interesting. All my health problems kicked off just as I was entering my teens. As a child I'd been perfectly healthy. And I was always underweight, just slightly, all through my childhood, though I was tall too, so I can't have been too malnourished. But I ate a lot. We got a lot of exercise, and had a lot of healthy food, and my parents made my siblings and me eat our fruit and vegetables - though they didn't have to make me, I liked fruit and veg, but my siblings were picky. But we also ate treats. My siblings were prone to weight gain, they didn't get fat, but only because my parents limited their treats. But I ate everything and yet I was skinny. (I got my treats limited too, but only because it would have been mean to make my siblings watch me eat nice things while they got none. So when my siblings wanted more treats than my parents thought suitable, they'd get told "no," whereas I'd get told "have some bread if you're hungry," or "have a banana.")

Now my sister is overweight, despite dieting (but there's no magic about this - her "diets" simply contain too much food for her to be slim!) and my brother slightly overweight, but having constantly to make himself exercise and eat less than he wants, consciously choosing low calorie foods, etc.


----------



## UnXmas

Official weigh-in at the doctor's: up 0.2kg since last week.


----------



## SarahD

Fantastic, keep up the hard work


----------



## gemling

Yay, moving in the right direction UnXmas. Good job!


----------



## UnXmas

Thanks. I know it's very little, but the previous week I was up 0.2kg also, so at least it's the start of a trend. I still worry any more food is going to lead to another disaster with my digestive system. But it's so much easier to eat now! Having fish and chips tonight.


----------



## UnXmas

I'm also on prednisone again. Last time I didn't gain weight on it, and I didn't think it made me hungry, exactly, but in retrospect I think I felt less full on it, even if I didn't notice an actual appetite. Maybe it'll make eating a little easier this time too. I had a short course of prednisolone a few months ago, which made me feel full of energy, even on a low dose, and that kicked in very quickly. I've not noticed any changes with this new dose of prednisone yet. Yesterday I'd had severe diarrhoea, and then felt very comfortable, because the fullness was gone, I wondered if that was the prednisone making me hungry (or less full, anyway), but now my bowel has slowed down to its normal speed I'm full again.


----------



## UnXmas

I feel awful and full now, so obviously it wasn't the prednisone that was easing the feelings of fullness. When I've had diarrhoea, or it's a day when my stoma is active and the output is watery, I feel comfortable and can eat fairly easily. When I don't have diarrhoea, and my stoma hasn't started working yet, I feel awful, even eating the same amount of food. Right now I've just had lunch, pushed myself to eat way beyond the point I was uncomfortable, and now I'm just waiting for my stoma to get working because I'm sure now that when that happens I'll feel better again. I just want to have a nap and wake up when my stomach is comfortable again. I seriously need to talk to my doctor about laxatives; if I could have got things moving before I started eating lunch, I'm sure my eating would have been better, and if I can get on top of this problem my food intake could improve.


----------



## UnXmas

I'm around six weeks post-surgery now, so I'm starting to test my new (third) stoma with some fibre. My previous stomas blocked really easily, I'm hoping this one will allow me to eat a bit more fruit and veg, the surgeon said it will. I had a pear and some grapes the other day, and today some courgette with the skin on.


----------



## UnXmas

I'm weighing myself daily so I can make sure my weight's up at each weekly official weigh-in. I'd stayed the same the last couple of days, but down 0.1kg today. (I really hate how my doctors make 0.1kg significant, it feels kind of neurotic to be worrying about it, but 0.1kg down will mean hospital, and 0.1kg up won't. I imagine if I stay exactly the same, they'd also send me to hospital if I didn't gain for a couple of weeks.) So I had an extra cheesecake as a snack, and wasn't particularly enjoying it, and thinking how many people would want to be able to eat cheesecake without worrying about weight. I feel kind of messed up. :yrolleyes:


----------



## UnXmas

I thought I'd been eating about the same as last week, but my weight has not gone up today. Have to get it up for tomorrow somehow. :confused2:


----------

